# BMW Performance Dampers/Eibach Pro Kit Springs - UPDATED WITH PICS...



## cssnms (Jan 24, 2011)

Well I have had the BMW Performance dampers that I bought from Tischer and Eibach Pro Kit springs sitting in my garage for a couple of months now. I finally got around to getting them installed today. Picked up the car this evening, so my driving time is limited to about 8 miles so I really cannot comment on the handling outside of saying it feels dramatically improved, steering response feels MUCH better, body roll has been greatly reduced and the car doesn't squat anymore when I accelerate. The suspension feels firm, but not to firm, and very composed. I will report back on the handling once I get more time behind the wheel.

At first glance I could not believe it was my d, it finally now has the stance it has been longing for. The drop by comparison to the stock OEM suspension is dramatic, but my most people's standards or by comparison with the ZSP it is rather subdued, which is what I like about it. The springs need to settle some more at which point I will take it back to get it aligned again. At the moment it's sitting a little higher or lower depending on how you look at it, at one corner vs the other, which I am hoping will even out once everything settles down. I really like the aggressive stance. 

Will get some pics up this weekend once the weather clears.

PS I was a little pissed the installer did not compensate for the adapative headlights, so now they are pointing down. I have to go back tomorrow to get them to fix it. :tsk:


----------



## rmorin49 (Jan 7, 2007)

Would love to see some pics of your car.


----------



## cssnms (Jan 24, 2011)

I'll get some up ASAP for sure. Best part about it, the wheel gap front and back is almost gone. Love it. 

BTW, I adjusted the lights up so they are good now. It looks like the installer got the control arm positioning right, so they just needed a little verticle adjustment.


----------



## jdclay (Oct 6, 2010)

How much did this endeavor cost you? 

If it's affordable, I might have to do this myself on my non-sport-package d.


----------



## cssnms (Jan 24, 2011)

jdclay said:


> How much did this endeavor cost you?
> 
> If it's affordable, I might have to do this myself on my non-sport-package d.


I had the non ZSP too, hated the gaps esp the front and after I installed my 19's.

As for the cost, well let's see,,, I picked up the old BMW Performance dampers from Tischer on close-out for $133 (Reg price was $800 +/-), Eibach ProKit springs I think were around $220 and $350 for the install, so for $703 +/- installed I was able to add a great performance suspension set-up to my d and one that is vastly superior to the base OEM set-up.

Originally I was going pair the Eibach's up with the Koni FSD's then after speaking with Evan at Tischer I determined that the old Performance dampers would work on my LCI d and they could be had for a price that could not be beat. I bought the Eibach's from Eric at Supreme Power, fast shipping and easy to deal with. Front and rear sways are next after I add a couple other consmetic goodies and the JBD.

http://www.supremepowerparts.com/0/9/81/8673/shop_by_category.html


----------



## 62Lincoln (Sep 26, 2004)

cssnms said:


> I'll get some up ASAP for sure. Best part about it, the wheel gap front and back is almost gone. Love it.
> 
> BTW, I adjusted the lights up so they are good now. It looks like the installer got the control arm positioning right, so they just needed a little verticle adjustment.


This might be helpful, here's a pic of the sensor arm so you can verify that it was reinstalled correctly:

http://www.e90post.com/forums/showthread.php?t=507566


----------



## 62Lincoln (Sep 26, 2004)

cssnms said:


> I picked up the old BMW Performance dampers from Tischer on close-out for $133 (Reg price was $800 +/-)


Unfortunately, Tischer sold out the remaining kits @$133. They still offer the newer Performance Kit from BMW, but it's significantly more expensive (although it does include springs, which the old kit did not).


----------



## cssnms (Jan 24, 2011)

62Lincoln said:


> This might be helpful, here's a pic of the sensor arm so you can verify that it was reinstalled correctly:
> 
> http://www.e90post.com/forums/showthread.php?t=507566


Thanks I double checked it last night looking under the car. The arm is horizontal. I actually made sure to mention the adaptive headlight issue to the installer before the install, so despite initially thinking they did not listen to me it appears they did. I adjusted the verticle orientation using the adjustments behind the light, 2.5 turns counter clock-wise did the trick. :thumbup:


----------



## cssnms (Jan 24, 2011)

62Lincoln said:


> Unfortunately, Tischer sold out the remaining kits @$133. They still offer the newer Performance Kit from BMW, but it's significantly more expensive (although it does include springs, which the old kit did not).


True, it was a GREAT deal while it lasted. I kick myself for not picking up a couple of extra kits.


----------



## cssnms (Jan 24, 2011)

62Lincoln said:


> This might be helpful, here's a pic of the sensor arm so you can verify that it was reinstalled correctly:
> 
> http://www.e90post.com/forums/showthread.php?t=507566


Now come to think if it and based on the better pic posted in that link I was looking at the wrong arm! :bawling: Back to the shop I go...


----------



## EYE4SPEED (Apr 19, 2010)

Were these made for a gas or diesel? Wondering because the D is heavier... Didn't find too many suspension mods out there specifically made for the heavy-D.


----------



## cssnms (Jan 24, 2011)

They were/are made for the e90. The diesel appears to share the same suspension as its gas brother. The suspension differs depending on what options are on the car. I compared part numbers between my d with its options to a comprably equiped gas e90 with Evan at Tischer and the part numbers matched exactly up front and the rears were off one digit for the rear and he couldn't explain what that difference was and was not aware of any suspension differences between the d and gas car. Based on that we agreed that it should fit/work great. There is not a significant weight difference between the two and in the limited time I have been driving on it, the new set-up feels very balanced.


----------



## cssnms (Jan 24, 2011)

Sun came out today, got the car washed and took some pics. Sorry for the crappy pics, brought the camera but the battery was dead so I was left with no choice but to use the Blackberry.


----------



## DnA Diesel (Jul 31, 2010)

Very nice, Chris!


----------



## cssnms (Jan 24, 2011)

Thank you, love the improved road handling manners, not to mention the look! Wish I had better photos.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

Does look nice


----------



## GB (Apr 3, 2002)

Nice drop....how has it handled potholes, expansion strips and generally un-maintained MD roads so far? I've been considering a similar route for my non-SP D (but with the SP wheels/tires) in preparation for a DE event or two this summer as well as to reduce the overall floaty feel. But daily drivability is my main concern with any suspension changes. 

Graham


----------



## rmorin49 (Jan 7, 2007)

Are those aftermarket wheels? They look a lot like the CSL reps I had on an E93 vert.


----------



## cssnms (Jan 24, 2011)

Snipe656 said:


> Does look nice


Thanks Snipe. I didn't want the drop to agressive, esp since I am 37 driving around with 2 young kids in car seats,,, it just might not look right. :rofl:


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

cssnms said:


> Thanks Snipe. I didn't want the drop to agressive, esp since I am 37 driving out with 2 kids in car seats,,, it just might not look right. :rofl:


I'd like my car to have a stance like yours but I already have big issues at the current right height with my crazy driveway. So just never looked into the options.


----------



## cssnms (Jan 24, 2011)

GB said:


> Nice drop....how has it handled potholes, expansion strips and generally un-maintained MD roads so far? I've been considering a similar route for my non-SP D (but with the SP wheels/tires) in preparation for a DE event or two this summer as well as to reduce the overall floaty feel. But daily drivability is my main concern with any suspension changes.
> 
> Graham


So far so good, the Eibach Pro Kit springs soak up the bumps very well. The Pro Kits are known to be more comfortable then other springs and with a less agressive drop.

Now with that said, it is definitely more stiff, but still comfortable. Generally speaking the spring/shock combo takes the uneven roads very well. Drove through the Tyson's Corner construction mess today on 495 and there were times where I saw a big gap or sharp bump in the road that made me wince before hitting them but the suspension soaked it up good. The road undulated in different directions and the suspension was very composed and confident feeling at speed, no bouncing or bottoming out. I did hit this major very sharp bump that almost qualified as a speed bump on the Shady Grove road yesterday doing about 50 mph and the front suspension hit it with a BAM, but no worse then one would feel in an M3 or other sports sedan/coupe with a performance suspension, it was just a BAD road deformity due to all of the construction.

The best part about it is being able to take highway exits at speed now or the back 2 lane twisty roads with confidence with minimal body roll. Anyway it's been a good set up in the 75 or so miles that I have driven it. Going to take it in tomorrow and the get a 4 wheel alignment, which I suspect will improve the road manners even more.


----------



## cssnms (Jan 24, 2011)

rmorin49 said:


> Are those aftermarket wheels? They look a lot like the CSL reps I had on an E93 vert.


Yes they are 19" Alufelgen SF-71's. They look similar to their CSL reps which are the CS7's but the SF71's are a lot more concave up front and in the rear.


----------



## rmorin49 (Jan 7, 2007)

cssnms said:


> Yes they are 19" Alufelgen SF-71's. They look similar to their CSL reps which are the CS7's but the SF71's are a lot more concave up front and in the rear.


Very nice wheels. A little surprised that with the SP, 19" wheels and lowered suspension your ride is stil comfortable. Your car does look pretty sharp.


----------



## cssnms (Jan 24, 2011)

rmorin49 said:


> Very nice wheels. A little surprised that with the SP, 19" wheels and lowered suspension your ride is stil comfortable. Your car does look pretty sharp.


Thank you!

I will tell you the best thing I did was ditch the RFT's! Even running 30/35 series tires front and back, when I switch to the Conti DWS non RFT, I immediately noticed that my car rode better, it was quiter, my steering was more responsive and suprisingly it was just as comfortable if not more so then when running the higher side wall RFT (before the new suspension). My car didn't crash anymore when I went over pot holes or major bumps. The RFT were also VERY heavy by comparison with the Conti DWS.

I have the Continental Comfort Kit in my trunk, and in case I ever have a major blow-out I have AAA and BMW road side assistance.


----------



## Capt_Amazing (Apr 29, 2011)

How does this set-up compare to a M-Sport 335d? I'm about to take delivery of my '11 AW M-Sport 335d...and have been thinking of getting KW2's...but this set-up is obviously cheaper, and looks good.


----------



## cssnms (Jan 24, 2011)

Capt_Amazing said:


> How does this set-up compare to a M-Sport 335d? I'm about to take delivery of my '11 AW M-Sport 335d...and have been thinking of getting KW2's...but this set-up is obviously cheaper, and looks good.


I have not compared the two in terms of drivability, but I suspect the M-Sport package will be comprable in terms of stiffness, maybe even a little more stiff. The ride height of the MSport will not be as low.

As for coilovers, unless you are planning to track your car and you need all of the adjustability coilovers are waste of $ IMO. Also make sure you google search "KW coilover noisey." A good spring and shock combo can offer you many of the same advantages as a coilover set-up (without the adjustability) for a fraction of the cost.

If you are looking for even a lower drop then the Eibach Pro Kit springs and would like to stiffen up your ride even more, then consider the Eibach Sportlines or H&R's with Koni Yellow's or Eibach dampers. Otherwise, I believe the spring rate of the Eibach Pro Kit springs will pair well with your stock M-Sport dampers. It will lower your car a bit more, while maintaining the stock ride characteristics/handling.


----------



## SixShotEspress0 (Jan 25, 2011)

Capt_Amazing said:


> How does this set-up compare to a M-Sport 335d? I'm about to take delivery of my '11 AW M-Sport 335d...and have been thinking of getting KW2's...but this set-up is obviously cheaper, and looks good.


+1

that is exactly what I was thinking I too am waitingand waiting and waiting 
for my 335d M-package.


----------

